# duck hunting group names ?



## turkeys101

we and my friends and my dad and brother a group, what would be some intersting group names ???


----------



## WOODIE13

Quacker Wackers
Shootem in the Lips Gang
Spoonies' Last Round Up
Honker Bonkers
The Sluicers
Last Call
Wing Whisperers
Marsh Walkers
The Three Shot Crew
The Tollers
Mud Rats
Coot Shooters
Camo Clan


----------



## florida boy

Corn slingers
Skybusters
Shell bangers
Waterswatters
Killem all outfitters


----------



## florida boy

dont take me seriously I was just teasing


----------



## WOODIE13

florida boy said:


> Corn slingers
> Skybusters
> Shell bangers
> Waterswatters
> Killem all outfitters


 
Sounds like you are hunting up here  Ever since they did away with the state duck stamp, they are every where now.


----------



## florida boy

WOODIE13 said:


> Sounds like you are hunting up here  Ever since they did away with the state duck stamp, they are every where now.



It is as bad as I have ever seen it. I remember when if you killed a ringneck,spoonie,buffie,bluebill or merg you were laughed at. It was all trash and we didnt waste our shells . Now days on public waters if its legal you better kill it


----------



## WOODIE13

florida boy said:


> It is as bad as I have ever seen it. I remember when if you killed a ringneck,spoonie,buffie,bluebill or merg you were laughed at. It was all trash and we didnt waste our shells . Now days on public waters if its legal you better kill it


 
Think just too many Highway Flyway shows out there now days.  As far as BB, buffies or ringers, they would die, draw the limit at mergs and coots unless I am hunting with someone new and it is slow, then  Sorry for the hijack


----------



## Savage7mm

" PAULDING BILL COLLECTORS"


----------



## Boudreaux

Topwaters


----------



## grizznasty93

my buddies and i call our group smokin chokes


----------



## TurkeyH90

*names*

Our local group of idiots call themselves the Duckbusters. Very imaginative.


----------



## PSEARCHER

The Wack Masters!!


----------



## Gaducker

We dont CALL ourselves nothin, we just go and killem and come home. Aint got time for lolligaggin and name callin...


----------



## Gaducker

Boudreaux said:


> Topwaters





LOLOLOLOL


----------



## fowl player

well myself and my buddies are team fowl play but that one is hard to live up to lol


----------



## Larry Young Jr

Our  group's name is GWAC.
GA. Waterfowl Assault Ciub. Founded in2009. Here is some pics of us and some of our friends.


----------



## rnelson5

Quack Nasty Duck Squad Gets my vote, followed by Plucked up duck Squad, All Flocked up duck team, Billbusters unlimited, wing splitters hunt team, Feather collector, Fowl mouth duck killers, Cupped up duck club, feather duster duck busters, Bad mother duckers hunt team, Broken wing duck killers, Swamp stalkers hunt team, duck stopper hunt club, Cluckin crazy hunt team, Quack addicts, and I am sure I could come up with some more. Oh how I am ready to be off of this forum and killing some birds!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

My group gets called "Buncha Drunks" . . .


----------



## ThunderRoad

Hens only duck club


----------



## king killer delete

*Thats a good one.*



Hooked On Quack said:


> My group gets called "Buncha Drunks" . . .


 i think I was in that group once. LOL/LOL/LOL/


----------



## Gaducker

Hooked On Quack said:


> My group gets called "Buncha Drunks" . . .




I know a bunch in that group..


----------



## 10gaMafia

10 Gauge Mafia, no little guns allowed


----------



## quackstacker527

dang I need a duck hunting gang name to so I can wear my calls into waffle house and such


----------



## rnelson5

quackstacker527 said:


> dang I need a duck hunting gang name to so I can wear my calls into waffle house and such



You seem to already have one "quack stacker"


----------



## ThunderRoad

rnelson5 said:


> You seem to already have one "quack stacker"


----------



## 10gaMafia

quackstack, you need a 10, they're fun.  and our nickname was given, not self branded.  when you stack the ducks, how high do they get, 3....4 foot?


----------



## 01Foreman400

Gaducker said:


> We dont CALL ourselves nothin, we just go and killem and come home. Aint got time for lolligaggin and name callin...




You may kill more ducks if you have a name.


----------



## HuntinJakes

RubbaHeads


----------



## Gaducker

01Foreman400 said:


> You may kill more ducks if you have a name.
> 
> 
> You think????


----------



## gsubo

Duck hunters works good for us


----------



## emusmacker

Dang Boudreaux you beat me to it, but then again we topwaters hunt together.  But you left out the whole name  Topwater Waterswatters.


----------



## MudDucker

Needs to be something sexy and edgy like ... The Group or or or Bent Over Gang Hunters.


----------



## Steven Farr

The Hula Poppers
The Buzzbaits
The Huddle House Ninjas
The Roost Shooting Skybusters


----------



## webfootwidowmaker

Coot Shooters and The Roost Shooting Skybusters get my vote. Topwater Waterswatters is third.


----------



## Bambi

Cajun Gizzards


----------



## emusmacker

Duck Nasty Boys

Or the That Guys.


----------



## Scrapy

Step and Fetch.


----------



## davidkelly8489

Team Flys it dies!


----------



## Gaducker

Topwater wad shooters


----------



## across the river

It must be slow if we are pulling up two year old threads.


----------



## Scrapy

across the river said:


> It must be slow if we are pulling up two year old threads.


Spring is here around the corner.


----------



## WOODIE13

Corn Crazy


----------



## WOODIE13

Millet mullers


----------



## WOODIE13

Sorghum stoppers


----------



## bander_TC50

its not the first time it has been put on here but i remember reading something about the wonderbread widowmakers. i always liked that one the best.


----------



## king killer delete

across the river said:


> It must be slow if we are pulling up two year old threads.



That is a fact


----------



## Gaducker

Time to get to fishin.


----------



## ghadarits

This is what the kids at Georgia Southern University came up with. We're all from Dunwoody obviously.

I'm ready for the weather to break and getting down to some serious fishing too.


----------



## emusmacker

king killer delete said:


> That is a fact



we could always start up a "where's the best lake to kill ducks" thread. and not lock it down.  That would get interesting, or either not delete the comments on a "just got my mount back that cost $100 back and what do ya'll think"  lets give honest opinions that the OP asked for.  That would get real fun real quick.


----------



## king killer delete

emusmacker said:


> we could always start up a "where's the best lake to kill ducks" thread. and not lock it down.  That would get interesting, or either not delete the comments on a "just got my mount back that cost $100 back and what do ya'll think"  lets give honest opinions that the OP asked for.  That would get real fun real quick.



do not even think about it.


----------



## emusmacker

king killer delete said:


> do not even think about it.



Oh  I done thought about it.  

Shucks killer, you're no fun


----------



## king killer delete

emusmacker said:


> Oh  I done thought about it.
> 
> Shucks killer, you're no fun


----------



## tradhunter98

emusmacker said:


> we could always start up a "where's the best lake to kill ducks" thread. and not lock it down.  That would get interesting, or either not delete the comments on a "just got my mount back that cost $100 back and what do ya'll think"  lets give honest opinions that the OP asked for.  That would get real fun real quick.



Back in the day we did!!


----------



## emusmacker

Yea and it was soooo much fun too.  LOL  

I personally think that a taxidermy forum should be added, if nothing else but to give good advice.  they do it on other forums, and yes even a few of them are public forums.  A person should know whether or not they paid for a bad mount, if we keep telling them it looks good, they will continue to pay for bad mounts.  Just saying.


----------



## Scrapy

Name of club,'' sink or swim, fetch or drown."


----------

